# Ipod Touch, les applications.



## Max Ipodtouch (23 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour à tous 

J'imagine bien que cette question a été posée des millions de fois mais je ne retrouve nul part les sujets y répondant ou autre et malgré tout en cherchant depuis deux jours sur la toile.

Comme dit dans le titre, j'ai un Ipod Touch 8GB de la première génération.
J'essaye donc depuis 3 jours d'installer des applications gratuites dessus.
Je les ai donc téléchargés et elles apparaissent dans ma bibliothèque itunes.

Parfait jusque la mais c'est la que est mon probléme.
*Comment mettre les applications sur l'IPOD?*

J'ai essayé tout les moyens de tout les forums mais rien ne marche ou peut être ais je rien compris je sais pas...

En fait ou je bloque c'est sur le moment ou l'on doit aller sur le profil de l'Ipod dans itunes et aller dans l'onglet *Applications* mais je le vois pas....

Avez vous des idées pour m'aider?

Je vous remercie à l'avance.

Maxime


----------



## kisco (23 Juillet 2009)

salut, 

une fois ton iPod touch connecté par USB, il doit apparaître dans iTunes comme dans l'image ci-dessous (cliquer sur son nom dans la colonne a gauche)







tu n'arrives pas à voir ceci ?
et l'onglet Applications (non présent sur cette image) ?


----------



## r e m y (23 Juillet 2009)

J'ai l'impression qu'il voit bien cet écran mais à l'identique de cette copie d'écran, l'onglet Applications ne figure pas.

A mon avis c'est simplement que cet iPOD première génération, est resté avec l'OS d'origine (comme sur la copie d'écran), alors qu'il faut au moins passer en version 2 pour pouvoir installer de nouvelles applications.

Donc première étape, passer par l'iTune Store pour acheter la mise à jour en version 3.0


----------



## Max Ipodtouch (23 Juillet 2009)

Oui tout à fait je ne vois pas l'onglet "Applications" dans le profil de mon Ipod....

Donc comme tu l'as dis remy, je dois surement télécharger la version 3.0

Comment puis je la télécharger?


----------



## r e m y (23 Juillet 2009)

C'est là
http://www.apple.com/fr/ipodtouch/softwareupdate.html


----------



## Max Ipodtouch (24 Juillet 2009)

Merci beaucoup à vous deux 

Je vais essayer de télécharger et je vous tiens au courant


----------



## meilingibookg3 (26 Juillet 2009)

j'ignorai que la première version de l'iPhone OS ne permettait pas d'y installer des apps. Franchement, heureusement que je ne l'avais pas acheté à ce moment-là. Car, il va falloir qu'il débourse 7,90  pour la mise à jour vers la version 3.0. Ceci dit, beaucoup critiquent, et je les comprends, surtout quand on passe de la version 2.2.1 vers la 3.0, mais quand on passe de la version 1.2 vers la version 3.0, c'est beaucoup de changements.
Maintenant, il va falloir attendre la mise à jour en 3.1 (et fais-là, j'ai consulté l'oracle comme on faisait autrefois, à l'époque de la Rome Antique : on prévoit de nouvelles possibilités pour l'iPod).


----------

